# Magsafe: qualité des sous-marques ?



## lazarusbf (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
j'aimerais acheter un second Magsafe pour mon MBP17" (donc un 85W) mais à 80 sur le Store je trouve ça beaucoup trop cher.
J'en vois pas mal sur Ebay ou ailleurs, des originaux en occase (pas trop envie) ou donc des neufs mais conçus par d'autres marques compatibles.
Est-ce à éviter ou un chargeur secteur, on s'en fout un peu de la marque ? (je vois mal comment il pourrait mal fonctionner, bon pour une batterie je ne dis pas, mais un chargeur..)

merci


----------



## supergrec (17 Mai 2011)

Mon conseil serai bien évidement les chargeur origine Apple.


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2011)

Moi, je vois bien comment ils pourraient poser problème:


----------



## supergrec (17 Mai 2011)

wuahhh jolie eddy.

En tous cas, ça conforte mon message précédent.

Y faut pas rigolé avec ce genre de chose.

Pour économisé quelque euros, voila résultat.


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2011)

Tu pourrais donner la source des photos edd72 ?

Parce qu'elles me rappellent justement une news que j'ai lue il y a un moment, et je me demande justement si cela ne concernait pas du matériel certifié Apple...

Sinon, idem, je conseille aussi d'acheter un chargeur Apple, ne serais-ce que pour éviter des problème (supplémentaires) avec le SAV.


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2011)

Oui, cela concernait bien les premiers Magsafe officiels.

Je répondais juste au "je vois mal comment il pourrait mal fonctionner"
--> Si le transfo n'envoie pas la bonne tension, c'est le Mac qui morfle. J'imagine qu'il a un fusible (qui grillera dans ce cas) mais au mieux il faudra le changer (ce fusible, dans le Mac) et au pire l'explosion de ce fusible aura causé des dégats dans le Mac.
Il n'est pas rare dans un PC qu'une surtension qui fait sauter le fusible de l'alim ait eu e temps de mettre un coup à la carte mère...

Apple ayant déposé le MagSafe (certains constructeurs ont dû se retirer l'an dernier), je doute qu'un seul de ces MagSafe alternatifs soit fabriqué avec l'accord d'Apple. Et donc qu'une quelqconque garantie puisse fonctionner en cas de dégats.

Si eBay, tu vas sans doute trouver la même chose qu'ici: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/replac...r-for-apple-a1172-a1184-macbook-13-more-25213 (et peut-être à plus cher sur ebay, le revendeur se prend une marge supplémentaire). A mon avis, c'est de la daube, perso je ne brancherai pas ça à mon Mac!

Après, on fait son choix, et on assume la prise de risque.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

Le produit présenté dans le lien est clairement une contre-façon.


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2011)

Ils présentent le chargeur 85W comme compatible avec le 13".

J'ai un pote une fois qui a branché par erreur le chargeur de mon 15" (un 85W donc), sur son 13" (qui demande lui un 60W).
L'icône de charge dans la barre des menu lui indiquait 40h restante de charge, en gros il aimait pas trop ça le mac.

En théorie, il est pas censé être compatible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Ils présentent le chargeur 85W comme compatible avec le 13".
> 
> J'ai un pote une fois qui a branché par erreur le chargeur de mon 15" (un 85W donc), sur son 13" (qui demande lui un 60W).
> L'icône de charge dans la barre des menu lui indiquait 40h restante de charge, en gros il aimait pas trop ça le mac.
> ...



Le Mac qui a besoin d'un 85W aura des problèmes avec un 60W, mais pas le contraire, d'ailleurs, du temps des iBook, ils étaient fournis avec un 45W, mais en remplacement, Apple ne fournissait que des 65W, et sur les miens, j'utilise indifféremment les deux modèles, la seule différence que je constate, c'est que lorsque le Mac fonctionne, le temps de rechargement est plus court avec le 65W. Par contre, Mac éteint, 45W ou 65W, le Mac met le même temps à recharger sa batterie (ce qui démontre que "Mac allumé", le 45W est un peu à la peine pour alimenter simultanément le Mac et la batterie).

La puissance indiquée est la puissance maximum que peut fournir le chargeur, mais la puissance réellement utilisée, c'est le Mac qui la détermine, tant que ça ne dépasse pas la capacité du chargeur, si le Mac n'a besoin que de 60W, tu pourras y mettre un chargeur de 300W, il n'en fournira toujours que 60 !


----------

